#  Krankenpflege >   Haut brennt >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo Leser! 
Ich bin ziemlich Neu hier. 
Ich habe eine trockene Haut und wenn ich mal nach dem waschen (mit Seife) eincreme brennt ab und zu mal meine Haut.  
Nun, ist das brennen von Haut ein gutes Zeichen?
Meine das es wegen trockene Haut ist?
und ist das e Positiv oder Negativ für das Haut? 
oder woran liegt das das meine Haut brennt? 
Welche Creme ist den Ambesten zum eincremen gegen Feutigkeit (trockene Haut) ohne Bräunungsmittel(-substanze)? 
Schönen Gruß^^

----------


## Teetante

Hallo,  
langsam nervt es. Einen ganz ähnlichen Beitrag hatten wir doch hier die letzten Tage schon und auch Antworten dazu.  
Bitte die Suchfunktion hier im Forum nutzen und nicht alles immer doppelt und dreifach fragen.  
Danke, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Bepanthen Creme beruhigt gereizte Haut.
Ansonsten geh mal in die Apotheke, laß dein Gesicht dort anschauen, die Dame empfiehlt dir sicher eine geeignete, ph neutrale Creme.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie von Teetante bereits erwähnt*  
BITTE DIE SUCHFUNKTION NUTZEN!!!* (Abgesehen davon habe ich den Verdacht das hier der gleiche Themenautor am Werk war) 
Ansonsten bringt z.B. Babyöl nach dem Duschen -Die Haut sollte noch nass sein-
wirklich sehr viel.
Oder ebenen eine ordinäre Fettcreme oder siehe Beitrag von Christiane z.B. Bepanthen, Niveacreme...

----------


## Anonymisiert

also ich habe zu erst die Suchfunktion benutzt leider habe ich da kein Treffer zu meinen Thema gefunden, falls wenn sich einer Bereit erklärt kann mir jmd. den Link dazu geben, wenn der jenige meint das es die selbe Frage war? 
dank3

----------


## maurer

Meine Mutter hat eine Kalkallergie, da wir sehr kalkhaltiges Wasser haben, hatte sich nach dem Duschen eine trockene und juckende Haut.
Jetzt haben sie einen Entkalker eingebaut und nun hat sie keine Probleme mehr.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> also ich habe zu erst die Suchfunktion benutzt leider habe ich da kein Treffer zu meinen Thema gefunden, falls wenn sich einer Bereit erklärt kann mir jmd. den Link dazu geben, wenn der jenige meint das es die selbe Frage war? 
> dank3

 Ich hab gleich zwei Themen gefunden!:  Trockene Gesichtshaut  Gesichtshaut

----------


## Anonymisiert

> Ich hab gleich zwei Themen gefunden!:  Trockene Gesichtshaut  Gesichtshaut

 gut dank dir
werde es mir gleich durch lesen
mal sehen ob das auch das Richtige ist

----------


## Anonymisiert

erst mal Danke, *Patientenschubser! * Ich habe beide Theread gelesen und in beiden geht es zwar um trockene Haut aber keine von denen beantwortet meine Frage, die zwar bezüglich trockene Haut war (aber nicht direkt zur trockene Haut, sondern brennen der Haut) deshalb habe ich ein neues Theread gestartet.  
Hier nochmal meine Fragen (siehe auch oben): 
 Ist das brennen von Haut ein gutes Zeichen?
Liegt das an trockene Haut, dass es brennt wenn ich eine Creme etc. auftrage?
Ist das Brennen von Haut Positiv oder Negativ für das Haut?

----------


## scottmonitor

^o) tut mir leid 
ich wusste davon nichts,
vielleicht weis das jmd. anders ...

----------


## Christiane

Also versuche ich noch mal zu antworten. 
Ja das Brennen der Haut ist insofern ein gutes Zeichen, als sie dir damit zeigt, daß irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist. Sei es durch zuviel Sonne, oder durch ein Waschmittel oder Creme, welches du nicht verträgst, auch eine Lebensmittelallergie könnte dahinterstecken. Und wenn deine Haut trocken ist und es bleibt, nutzt du vielleicht eine für deine Haut ungeeignete Creme? 
Probier doch einfach mal aus, ob du mit einer anderen Creme besser zurechtkommst, ggf laß dich in einer Apotheke beraten! Das habe ich dir bereits geschrieben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oder geh zum Dermatologen und lass einen Allergietest machen!
Vll reagierst du auf irgendetwas!
Allergien können jeder Zeit bei jedem Menschen auftreten und auf alles Mögliche! 
Ich denke das du dort gut aufgehoben sein könntest da er dir ggf auch eine entsprechende Hautpflege verordnen/ empfehlen kann!

----------


## Teetante

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Ekzem? Oder einfach nur empfindliche Haut?  
Das alles kann aber nur ein Dermatologe entscheiden, wie Patientenschubser bereits schrieb. 
Also, Termin machen und abklären lassen, übliches Prozedere.

----------


## Anonymisiert

ich Danke euch alle!

----------

